# Here we go, weapons ban



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is another bill that is going to be pushed through, if we let it. Shouldn't be a surprise to anyone out there. 

Please show me the proof that this ban done ANY good in the fight against crime! This time, it will be permanent. So, forget about ever purchasing another handgun that is capable of holding ten rounds. Any new handgun made that is designed to hold a double stack magazine will be a thing of the past here in the USA. 

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/story?id=6960824&page=1

The list this time won't be nearly as friendly as last time. 

I like how Holder wants to ban "cop killer bullets" too. That will basically include any hunting bullet used out of a rifle for deer hunters. :wink: You probably can't get some calibers without "cop killer bullets" depending on what their definition of the term ends up being. I'm no ballistics expert, but I would think that any bullet from a .223 will go through a vest, so there goes that caliber, and the rifles that use it. 

Does anyone know if a 330 fps ACE would go through a vest?


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Yep, thanks to all the Obamaphiles on this....the ignorance of the left is beyond compare.....this is only the begining.....The Dems/Libs and Obama will lead to the destruction of this great country....He will be a 1 term president and the dems will get a butt kickin' in 2010....:wink:


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Ohio_3Der said:


> Does anyone know if a 330 fps ACE would go through a vest?


Yes, an arrow shot out of most bows 45# and up will penetrate most body armor unless it had a steel strike plate insert. Even Ceramic may not stop it. 

-Steve

Update:

Google-Fu gave me this wonderful quote from Second Chance.

I contacted one of the guys in our test lab. He said that none of our ballistic soft body that he has tested can stop an arrow. It would require armor piercing steel reinforcement (trauma plate) to stop it. Our multi-threat 3A ballistics and level 3 stab has not been tested. He said that could possibly stop it.

Debbie Grise
Customer Service
Second Chance Armor, Inc
Armor Holdings, LLC
800/253-7090 (ext 226)


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Pelosi basically said that there's gonna be no AWB considered.

She knows - the last time the dems touched it, they came away with stumps...



http://thehill.com/leading-the-news...n-reviving-assault-weapon-ban-2009-02-26.html


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I was thinking it would. I've seen a test on a dvd where a guy shot a milk jub full of sand with a 44 mag, and it didn't come out the back, but then shot the same jug with a bow and had the arrow come screaming out the back. It's all about conservation of momentum, I guess. 

So, will "they" go after "cop killer arrows" some day?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Ohio_3Der said:


> I was thinking it would. I've seen a test on a dvd where a guy shot a milk jub full of sand with a 44 mag, and it didn't come out the back, but then shot the same jug with a bow and had the arrow come screaming out the back. It's all about conservation of momentum, I guess.
> 
> So, will "they" go after "cop killer arrows" some day?


Yes. Anything that can jeopardize the Dem's position of power will be attacked. If they get the guns, they will go after the next thing that will be dangerous.

Everyone needs to speak up. Once this goes, the rest of the bill of rights goes too.

-Steve

Als die Nazis die Kommunisten holten,
habe ich geschwiegen;
ich war ja kein Kommunist.

Als sie die Sozialdemokraten einsperrten,
habe ich geschwiegen;
ich war ja kein Sozialdemokrat.

Als sie die Gewerkschafter holten,
habe ich nicht protestiert;
ich war ja kein Gewerkschafter.

Als sie die Juden holten,
habe ich geschwiegen;
ich war ja kein Jude.

Als sie mich holten,
gab es keinen mehr, der protestieren konnte.
- Pastor Martin Niemoeller


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Politicians need to help their constituents.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Dchiefransom said:


> Politicians need to help their constituents.


Oleg Volk fan? 

-Steve


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Beastmaster said:


> Pelosi basically said that there's gonna be no AWB considered.
> 
> She knows - the last time the dems touched it, they came away with stumps...
> 
> ...


You should say they probably won't touch it until after the 2010 elections.
They want to keep their liberal majority so Hussein can reek havock for
his full term. They don't want the messiah neutered with a republican congress.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Yep, that's why his major tax hikes won't take affect for two years also....


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

So, which Democrat doesn't have the latest playbook?

Holder, (WASHINGTON, Feb. 25, 2009) who thinks that he has the go-ahead from Obama/Emanual (D-Chicago) to ban firearms.

_"As President Obama indicated during the campaign, there are just a few gun-related changes that we would like to make, and among them would be to reinstitute the ban on the sale of assault weapons," Holder told reporters. _

(WHAT! Did the U.S. Attorney General say that Obama whats to BAN GUNS?) 

and

_"I think that will have a positive impact in Mexico, at a minimum." Holder said at a news conference on the arrest of more than 700 people in a drug enforcement crackdown on Mexican drug cartels operating in the U.S. _

(How will Mexico be able to regain control of it's towns unless rifles with bayonet mounts are banned in the U.S.?)

Or 

Pelosi, (02/26/09 11:59 AM) _who indicated on Thursday that he never talked to her. The Speaker gave a flat “no” when asked if she had talked to administration officials about the ban. “On that score, I think we need to enforce the laws we have right now,” _

(Careful Nancy, that sounds suspiciously like what the NRA and their millions of supporters have been saying for the last several decades.)


Holder said that Obama wants to reinstate the (Clinton?) gun ban. Nancy only said that Holder never talked to her and that she never talked to the Whitehouse.


----------



## WSmitty01 (Feb 1, 2006)

*REALITY CHECK!!!!!!!!!*

A genuine assault weapon, as opposed to a legal definition, is a hand-held, selective fire weapon, which means it's capable of firing in either an automatic or a semiautomatic mode depending on the position of a selector switch. These kinds of weapons are heavily regulated by the National Firearms Act of 1934 and are further regulated in some states.

Assault weapons are NOT sold in the United States unless you have a Federal license:

There are currently 37 states here in the U.S. that allow the possession of automatic weapons. The requirements are that you submit an application to BATFE (Bureau of Alcohol Tobacco &, Firearms & Explosives. As part of that application a complete criminal background investigation is done and you must submit a set of current fingerprints as part of the process.(Finger Prints fee's vary from $15-$20 depending on the state of residence)

Once approved, you will be required to pay a one-time fee of $200 for a Federal Tax Stamp per weapon (There are NO, REPEAT NO additional FEE'S,Dealer's Licenses or anything additional required!!)

With the GCA of 1986 (Gun Control Act) Civilians are not allowed to posess fully automatic weapons unless they were manufactured prior to 1986. The weapons manufactured before 1986 are "Grandfathered" meaning they can still be LEGALLY transfered thru a licensed/bonded Class III NFA Weapons Dealer.NO fully automatic weapons made after 1968 are legal for civilians to own or possess.

In addition the permit once issued requires that the permit be with the registered licensed weapon at all times and especially when transported. You must also show proof that the registered weapon is stored in a safe or locked container that meets BATFE guidelines. Issuing the Permit also allows BATFE to make a personal inspection of your residence or storage area once annually.(Usually announced prior by appointment)

Several states have their own state restrictions or laws of ownership for these weapons and a person who is licensed with the weapon is subject to the state laws of any state he visits or may travel thru.


----------

